# litespeed brand saddle



## mntnbiker72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I used to own a 2004 Litespeed Hyperion. It came with a litespeed brand saddle on it. It has so far been the best fitting raod saddle I've ever ridden. Does anyone know who actually made those, were they made by someone and rebadged as Litespeed? Where can a guy buy one. I checked there website but had no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I am quite certain it is a Velo brand saddle.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed Blog


----------

